
Million dollar lost chess piece found in drawer - RickJWagner
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-48494885
======
RickJWagner
I really love to read articles like this one.

Maybe because I hoard junk. It's nice to see it sometimes pays off.

